# Fishing wire old house



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Run it up in the attic or below in the crawlspace/basement. There's no real good way to go around a corners without cutting the sheetrock. Get yourself a whip bit and fish stix.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

When I did residential I have removed baseboard trim, removed siding, as mentioned the basement and attic, special drill bits and institution, experience and a certain amount of luck.


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Luck plays a big role, had a problem a few days ago where I could not get the fish tape down a wall. I was hitting a vent pipe for the jacuzzi, toilet, sink whatever. Took a washer and some string and threw it down the wall and it went right past the pipe.


----------



## piette (Feb 7, 2008)

chenley said:


> Luck plays a big role, had a problem a few days ago where I could not get the fish tape down a wall. I was hitting a vent pipe for the jacuzzi, toilet, sink whatever. Took a washer and some string and threw it down the wall and it went right past the pipe.


I carry 20' of jack small chain for that very reason. The jack chain drops straight down the wall with enough weight to keep it heading down and gives you a great way to tie your wires on to pull back up.

Jeff


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

chenley said:


> Luck plays a big role, had a problem a few days ago where I could not get the fish tape down a wall. I was hitting a vent pipe for the jacuzzi, toilet, sink whatever. Took a washer and some string and threw it down the wall and it went right past the pipe.


Fished around a corner one time, first try and had it. The I dropped the fish tape and it fell out. It took me 45 minutes to get it back to where I could catch it.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Fishing old houses sometimes takes a lot of patience. Sometimes you get them quick, sometimes it might take you a couple of hours for one pull. Sometimes you just can't get away from cutting a hole.

The toughest houses I've had to fish wires in are the old plaster walls that are framed with timbers, not 2X4's. Since the wood isn't always flat the fish sticks and tapes catch and bend and it can be a pitb, but it just takes patience. One thing that has helped me a good bit are the attatchments that go on your fish stick that looks like a cooking wisp. It'll go over bumps and cross braces a lot easier. 

Avoid going around corners if you can. If you can't, fish the attic or crawlspace, or do like Brian said and take off the baseboard if you have to.

Also get a good helper. Someone who sucks will drive you crazy with frustration, and many times they'll do more damage to walls and ceilings than help.


----------



## Tuckahoe Sparkplug (Oct 3, 2008)

I learned the hard way early on a lesson in how older houses were constructed when I attempted to install some outlets too close to the corners. They often ran angle braces in the corners blocking the void between the studs. Imagine dropping a jack chain in a wall from the attic only to find a brace running above the hole you just cut for the outlet.


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

I just finished a job fishing outlets and switches in a 1800's house.

There was a hand hewn 6x6 about 2 foot down on the front and back walls.

The side walls had the 2x4 angle bracing in it.

And some of the interior walls were 2x4 on the flat!

It took 4 days to do 3 bedrooms, 1 bath, and a hall light.

The plaster was soo brittle, the only way to keep from totally distroying it was to use an angle grinder to cut it.

Not to mention the attic was blown in cellulose.

This was the worst fishing job I ever did.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

You have to do what jim carrey did in the cable guy. Talk to the house and ask it where its sweet spot is..... Try to find the least obtrusive way to go between floors. Maybe between the chimney stack, or through closets. There is almost always a way you just need to find it. I have become somewhat of an expert with this. People/GC's are sometimes amazed when I add old work cans without holes everywhere. Its a skill that you develop like any other. Gaining a good understanding of different framing styles also helps. If I go into a house that has a truss system, I smile cause I know its gonna be a good day, or a house that has ballon framing and no insulation is also an easyier retrofit. Some guys are great with pipe work. Its all relative with what you do day to day.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

THe best houses are balloon frame, studs run from sill plate in the basement to the attic and no insulation.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Wiremold


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

think i'll stick to big comm/ industrial


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I hear lifetime commercial guys saying they'll never do that residential crap all the time. If you don't want to, fine, but it's never a bad thing learning something new. Be as well rounded of an electrician as you can be and if push comes to shove you'll have more doors open when you need them, even if they're only temporary.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I wouldn't like wiring house's full time but if that is what I needed to do to feed my family that is what I would do. If I had it my way all I would do is large commercial work.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

houses can be fun but i prefer commercial work - for going around a corner the basboard can sometimes be the easist - remodels suck because i never have a helper that will go under a house and be worth a darn ( i make them go into the attic and stay after they pull that  though)


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> I hear lifetime commercial guys saying they'll never do that residential crap all the time. If you don't want to, fine, but it's never a bad thing learning something new. Be as well rounded of an electrician as you can be and if push comes to shove you'll have more doors open when you need them, even if they're only temporary.


 
Winner winner chicken dinner. I agree 110%


----------



## electrician1957 (May 12, 2008)

AKM said:


> I am new to the trade. Any way of not opening holes in old plaster when pulling romex for new branch circuits in old houses. IE pulling romex around corners in finished ceilings/walls


Let's see if I got this right, you just registered at this site and have 1 post. You are "new to the trade" and yet for some inexplicable reason, there is no Journeyman or senior electrician in your life to answer these questions. Therefore since you are "new to the trade" and apparently are working alone (an unenviable position, to be true), you must ask real electricians how to do this type of work.

Your whole shtick has DIY written all over it.


----------



## Marco Electric (Sep 18, 2008)

Patience Persistance and Practice. I amaze my self sometimes with the fishing crap I do. No F-ing way has been uttered on many occasion


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Marco Electric said:


> Patience Persistance and Practice. I amaze my self sometimes with the fishing crap I do. No F-ing way has been uttered on many occasion


When it comes to fishing wires, my helper and I like to say, "Sometimes it's good to be good, sometimes it's good to be lucky!" :thumbsup:

There has been a few times I have looked at a job and figured on 5 holes or so, and done it with 0.


----------



## ACB (Oct 21, 2008)

Sometimes cutting holes is unavoidable, usually the number of holes depends on what the customer is willing to pay, if they want it done at minimal cost and are willing to patch I only do what is necisary to get past the tough spots, if they don't want any holes at all and are willing to spend the money for me to take the extra time, then it gets done with no holes, there has not been to many places where I can't get a wire into. Just did a knob and tube replacement 2 weeks ago, most of the rooms were older wallpaper so holes were not an option took a week to rewire that old 2 story. I allways give the customer the option with aproximate time and cost, point out where fishing holes will be needed and let them choose the route I will follow.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 3, 2008)

electrician1957 said:


> Let's see if I got this right, you just registered at this site and have 1 post. You are "new to the trade" and yet for some inexplicable reason, there is no Journeyman or senior electrician in your life to answer these questions. Therefore since you are "new to the trade" and apparently are working alone (an unenviable position, to be true), you must ask real electricians how to do this type of work.
> 
> Your whole shtick has DIY written all over it.


Who elected you Moderator/Cop?

I'm personally impressed if any handyman used the phrase "branch circuit" in context. Maybe his experience is industrial. My experience is residential fishing & I've heard good things about jack chain but never tried it. 

My most common fishing is from attic to switch for ceiling fans. I drill a hole much larger than I need for the wire, like 2" out of the middle of the top plate so I can see the wire as I'm dropping it toward the switch. I'll have a flashlight in the room shinning up. I can see the light coming up through the switch box hole. With a connector on the wire I drop the wire until it goes through the connector hole in the switch box, or sits on top of the switch box. From there I can push it to the hole & let gravity drop it in. Add nut & call it done.

From basements into first floor outlets I pull the baseboard, cut the drywall between studs up to just under the height of the baseboard (so the trim will cover the hole). Then I drill down inside the wall cavity through the bottom plate & subfloor. Then I drop the wire through the outlet hole, through the floor I into a basement light, or to the distribution panel.


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

Around corners usually means base board or patching if on a slab or second floor. I've got fish sticks, fish tapes, flex bits, a magnetic mouse, and a Rigid see snake.


But sometimes it is better to be lucky than good.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Mountain Electrician said:


> Around corners usually means base board or patching if on a slab or second floor. I've got fish sticks, fish tapes, flex bits, a magnetic mouse, and a Rigid see snake.


Gotta have the right tools for different situations. :thumbsup:

I want a see snake BAD! (Next tool acquisition for sure)




> But sometimes it is better to be lucky than good.


:thumbsup:


----------

